# Ibook G4, mini DVI et nouveaux écran LCD en HDMI



## djremyx (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un Ibook G4 avec sortie mini DVI comme sortie vidéo et j'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'une TV LCD.
Les connectiques étaient en DVID-D coté TV, donc l'adaptateur mini DVI - DVI-D était parfait.
Cependant, aujorud'hui, on trouve du HDMI partout sur les TV.

Existe il un cable mini-DVI --> HDMI ?

Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2007)

Es tu s&#251;r d'avoir un sortie mini-dvi sur ton ibook ?

Le dvi etait &#224; l'&#233;poque reservait &#224; la gamme pro..., non ? 

Si c'est bien du DVI, tu as d&#251; avoir un adaptateur MINI-DVI vers DVI, donc tu le branches et tu rajoutes uniquement un cable DVI --> HDMI


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2007)

Le cable MINI-DVI vers DVI

Par contre sur le store apple, je trouve uniquement du HDMI vers DVI mais pas l'inverse...

Bon apparement, c'est bon au niveau de branchement avec le cable DVI vers HDMI


----------



## djremyx (11 Janvier 2007)

Tu as surement raison MamaCass, en regardant bien, sur mon ibook, c'est peut etre bien un mini-vga et non un mini DVI :rateau:

Dans ce cas la, que pourrais-je faire ? 
car le mini VGA n'est pas une sortie num&#233;rique ?

Par rapport &#224; ton commentaire, du coup un mini-VGA vers DVI et ensuite DVI vers HDMI.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux trouver un adaptateur VGA vers DVI comme celui l&#224;, et ensuite mettre ton cable DVI --> HDMI mais je ne te garantie pas le r&#233;sultat, et la carte graphique du ibook n'est pas tr&#232;s puissante... Si tu as les moyens (le cable DVI vers HDMI coute cher quand meme) de faire le test, ca serait interessant


----------



## djremyx (11 Janvier 2007)

OK merci, je vais voir ça.

thanks


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas saisi, c'est quoi ta TV ? Est-elle full HD ou HD ready ? Le HDMI va surtout de pair avec la full HD, sinon on trouve encore beaucoup de DVI ici.


----------



## djremyx (12 Janvier 2007)

ça sera un LCD HD Ready.


----------

